
Tech recruiters were once welcomed on campus. Now they face protests - rschnalzer
https://www.latimes.com/business/technology/story/2019-12-07/students-protest-tech-companies-ice-contracts
======
JohnFen
I am very pleased to see this happening. The underlying important point is
that your choice of employer is as much an ethical decision as anything else.

~~~
verdverm
So a handful of students get to decide, for the entire campus, what they do
and do not like, accept, or is ethical?

These students probably have no memory of 9/11, maybe if they lost a loved one
that day they would have more informed opinions?

~~~
JohnFen
> So a handful of students get to decide, for the entire campus, what they do
> and do not like, accept, or is ethical?

No, they get to decide for themselves, and express that opinion.

